

How Yammer Won 80% of the Fortune 500 - wensing
http://mashable.com/2010/10/22/yammer-growth/

======
tptacek
Wow, Yammer's UI looks, uh, a _lot_ like Facebook's.

------
petervandijck
To put that into context, by "won over" they mean that at least one person
working for that company has signed up for it. It doesn't mean they use it. It
doesn't mean more than 1 person has ever checked it out.

Still really impressive, and using work emails to create an instant network is
really smart.

------
speby
Funny, isn't this the same company everyone was predicting would #fail because
it was "just another clone of Twitter" but for companies? Well, while they
still could fail, they're getting away from that the longer they're alive...

